# Fat market goat



## HDacres

my daughter is showing a Boer whether the 3rd week of august at our county fair. This is our first year showing/raising a goat. There is a weight limit of 120lbs for her to be able to sell the goat at the fair auction. Right now he weighs 77lbs and we still have 85 days until the final weigh in. :shocked: We are looking for any suggestions on how to get him to stay until the 120 lbs. She walks him once a day right now, but starting tomorrow it will be twice a day for about 10-15 minutes. He gets fed ShowRite pellets - 2 pounds a day and a hand full of hay. He doesn't get out of the pen for grazing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
:flag:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Exercise is the best way to take off weight that I know of.... and less feed. But less feed doesn't always work! Sounds like he's getting a reasonable amount of feed too and probably shouldn't get any less. 

Good luck!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

There's a weight limit for selling a meat goat? That seems rather counterproductive.

I would switch to more hay instead of so much grain.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> There's a weight limit for selling a meat goat? That seems rather counterproductive.
> 
> I would switch to more hay instead of so much grain.


Yep, in our 4-h group the weight limit is 120lbs for goats and 150lbs for sheep...And they have to be under a year and still have some milk teeth.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I can understand wanting them the same age for comparison, but why the size limit? Makes no sense.


----------



## BCG

Weight limits are usually set by the industry standard and processors of animals from the auction. For processing purposes, the animals need to be a certain size. 

Feed the wether 3% of his body weight until he reaches his ideal weight. Then adjust exercise program and feed to hold him. I wouldn't recommend feeding less than 2.5% of body weight ever. Add protein to hold. 

Don't try holding him now. A market animal needs to put on mass and can't do that if he's not fed enough. You'll end up with a lot of frame and not much muscle.


----------



## HDacres

QUOTE=BCG;1713901]Weight limits are usually set by the industry standard and processors of animals from the auction. For processing purposes, the animals need to be a certain size. 

Feed the wether 3% of his body weight until he reaches his ideal weight. Then adjust exercise program and feed to hold him. I wouldn't recommend feeding less than 2.5% of body weight ever. Add protein to hold. 

Don't try holding him now. A market animal needs to put on mass and can't do that if he's not fed enough. You'll end up with a lot of frame and not much muscle.[/QUOT


What would be an ideal weight and what do you suggest to feed him to add some more muscle and how much. I apologize for the silly questions but we know absolutely nothing about goats especually market meat goats.

Thanks for the responses so far.


----------



## BCG

Ideal weight depends on frame. Most Boer wethers will finish between 85-110 lbs. Ask you're breeder what your weight goal should be. To maximize the muscle potential of your goat, feed a high quality show feed with 15-18% protein. Feed 3% of his body weight daily, split into 2-3 feedings per day. Keep a close eye on his fat cover over the ribs. Once he's got some cover and is not ribby, start exercising once a day. If he gets to fat, exercise 2x day, cut feed back to 2.5% and add 4 oz protein supplement like fitter 35. Exercise should be sprints until he pants and just starts to foam at the mouth.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## HDacres

The goat is now up to 90 pounds and in the last 2 weeks has gained about 5 pounds each week. We were doing really well and only had about 1-2 pounds gained the 2 weeks before that. He is getting walked/ran twice a day and getting a pound of feed (Showrite) with some fitter 35 in it as well, twice a day. He is also getting some hay. How much fitter 35 is too much as we have noticed he has no rear end. It kind of reminds me of an older man with a belly and no butt to hold up his pants. Would champion drive be a better way to go instead of the fitter 35? Any other supplements we can use to build a butt? Will adding oats to his feed help fill him up and not gain weight? I can post pictures if needed.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Well champion drive adds fat and cover so it depends on what your goat needs. I think on the bucket of fitters 35 it will tell you how much to feed if you are holding/pushing/etc. 

I would recommend feeding no hay at all becuase that could be the reason for having that big belly look. That why we stopped feeding our show goas hay.

Oats is a good source of fiber and grain. We feed ours 4 oz of rolled oats twice a day(per goat). I don't know if will help or not we use it because we don't feed hay and they need a grain source in their diet to stay healthy.

It would be great if i saw a picture, so I would be able to tell you more. 

Hope that^ helps!


----------



## BCG

In my opinion, the high protein and low calories + exercise has probably burned off his muscle. A 90# wether should be getting 3# of grower and depending on fat cover 2-6 oz of fitter 35. If the animal doesn't take in enough calories they can't build muscle.


----------



## HDacres

So BCG, are you thinking we need to up his feed and continue the exercise? What would you recommend we do? Our main goal is to keep him under 120#'s so he can be sold at the auction at our county fair. My daughter has already informed us that she is never showing a goat again. Thank for all the help. I have attached some pictures. He belly doesn't look as big as usual, but we have cut back a bit on the hay in the last few days.


----------



## BCG

HD acres....you can call me if you like. Rather than type a book I can explain my thoughts and experience in a short conversation. I'll pm my #

But, basically yes. Feed him more and exercise less at this point. You're too worried about his weight. Weight is easy to take off.


----------



## HDacres

Thanks for the help today, BCG!! I'll keep you posted as to how things progress the next few weeks.


----------



## BCG

You're welcome, and good luck!


----------



## BCG

Did you get my massage?


----------



## HDacres

Yes, we haven't been home much this past week and were having computer issues. Hope to call on Monday.


----------



## BCG

Sounds good.


----------



## BCG

Proper position for driving goat


----------



## BCG

Improper, pulling head forward and not leaning into goat


----------



## HDacres

Here is the most recent picture of Bill. He's at 99 pounds and will get weighed in on August 18th. Any final thoughts from anyone? We are still practicing bracing, but he has a hard time catching on that he shouldn't back up. :whatgoat:

I apologize for the side ways picture. It shows up correct until I post it.


----------



## BCG

He's looking good. I'd say keep doing what you're doing. On the driving thing, try backing him off the stand out of the trailer. Most of the time that will encourage them to push forward.


----------



## HDacres

I didn't think about using the trailer. We used the stand, but it's not tall enough and he knows he can reach the ground. Thanks!! :clap:


----------



## HDacres

Well, our goat ended up weighing in at 98 pounds!! He placed 2nd in his class for market! First place ended up being the reserve champion over all. Not bad for a first year project, I don't think. My daughter placed 3rd in both fitting and showmanship as well. She maybe considering doing another goat next year!:lovey:

Thanks for all the tips and help in the last few months. It has been an experience we will not forget. We aren't allowed to mention him right now as it is a "sad subject" since she had to sell him at the end of the week.

Thanks again!!


----------



## BCG

Great job!


----------



## TWBMom

My daughter gets her goat up on the spool in the play yard and starts to push. They end up pushing back or else they fall off...kind of like ******* child rearing "they'll only do that once". She can usually get hers pushing within a week. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TWBMom

First one is the most special but also the worst. Big hugs to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

